# ADA Aquasoil, PowerSand and PPS-Pro



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I've purchased ADA Aquasoil along with power sand for my 29 gallon tank. I've had it for a while now but have been afraid to break down my tank and put it in for fear of the ammonia spike. I will be moving in a little over a week and I'd like to finally put it in my tank but am very worried about the fish. Should I do major water changes every day for the first couple of weeks? Would it be better if I didn't add the PS.

I also dose PPS-Pro, will the Aquasoil be a factor? Any thoughts or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

About 2 moths ago I setup a custom 10 Gallon rimless with AS and Powersand. I also used Bacter 1000 between the AS and PS. Filter was brand new. I did not test the levels but I basically let it sit for 2 weeks because I was lazy. Then I did a large water change and put in my plants and 8 green neon tetras.
Everything is going great. Later I put in 12 more green neons and the HC and Hairgrass are growing very well.
One thing is that the water looked kinda thick even after doing 1/2 water changes every week. Like it was full of organics. Then I read that Purigen works very well for Jeff at ADA so I gave it a shot. That did the trick. Water is clear now. I also dose 3x the recommended Excel to stop some string like algae. That also work out perfectly.
Large water changes everyday for about two weeks is what people recommend here. Definitely use Purigen in your filter.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Here are some cool instructions on setting up a tank with AS.

http://suiso.com/v2/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3

DJ


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Howie and Left Coast, I really appreciate your input!


----------



## bhaladog (Jun 8, 2007)

Left Coast DJ said:


> Here are some cool instructions on setting up a tank with AS.
> 
> http://suiso.com/v2/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3
> 
> DJ


I'll chime in and second the thanks for this link. That's a nice resource for someone planning (or thinking about, or toying with...) an ADA tank who hasn't built one up before. Thanks DJ!


----------

